# best Fuel Dizzy to run for an 8V Racecar



## Shrttrackr (Oct 13, 2004)

I have a few fuel dizzy's laying aournd in the garage.

i have a MKII and 16V Scirocco, an unknown and several from early MK1 sciroccos.

the 16V and the MKII seem to be the same dimensions -- the air flow plate size is the same and top of the cone/venturi is the same.... it is around 4.18" (106 or 107mm). i have another unknown dizzy that has the same flow plate size but the cone/venturi on top is around .250" larger than the MKII and 16V Scirocco units.

if the air flow plate is the same size, does the cone size make a difference?

i am looking at changing my MK1 instake setup over to a MKII to see if i get better performance (longer intake runners and bigger fuel dizzy). 

the car has a 3A/JH combo. i have a good set of headers and am ugrading from a sport cam to a BIG web camshaft (.480 lift).

any help would be appreciated.

Craig


----------



## Shrttrackr (Oct 13, 2004)

found the old VWMS thread w P/Ns.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2341086

my P/N is not listed

438.100.116 dizzy
438.120.162 plate-- this unit has a larger top cone/venturi and has the two angles down to the air flow plate. 

438.100.051 dizzy -- i was told this is MKII.

438.100.051 -- i pulled this one from a JYard MKII 16v Scirocco.


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

volvo 240 turbo? in boosted aplications good for around 220 hp?


----------



## ToddA1 (Apr 22, 2002)

I was under the impression that CIS Lamda can support up to around 180 hp, before upgrades are necessary.

Years ago, I was speaking with Collin at TT. I had a 3A/JH combo with heavy portwork, Audi 5K turbo intake, Schrick 280*, ported Euro GTI man, long twin tube, etc. going into a 79 Rabbit. I also had a wrecked 84 GTI. 

I asked Collin which fuel system would be better, and he said to stick with the 79's CIS Basic. Both had 80mm sensor plates, but the 79's sensor plate cone was the thick lipped type that made the plate rise faster.

-Todd


----------

